# I just received an email that said weight gain was not my fault!



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 5, 2021)

HALLELUJAH!!!!  Bring on the peanut butter fudge and donuts!!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 5, 2021)

Tis the season!


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2021)

I had one date with a woman who drank too much.
When I broke it off with her, I said, _"Alcohol is ruining your life."_
She said, "Oh, thank you.  People keep telling me it's all my fault."


----------



## LSWOTE (Apr 15, 2021)

It's not your fault, but it is still your responsibility.  No one is going to sweep in and fix the situation.  If you are okay with no rescue, then Hallelujah! you can throw away the guilt, but if you can't live with weight gain, then it will be up to you to fix it.  The person who sent you that email ain't helping.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Apr 15, 2021)

LSWOTE said:


> It's not your fault, but it is still your responsibility.  No one is going to sweep in and fix the situation.  If you are okay with no rescue, then Hallelujah! you can throw away the guilt, but if you can't live with weight gain, then it will be up to you to fix it.  The person who sent you that email ain't helping.


Well that is true enough!!!!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Tis the season!


To be fat girl
Fa la la la laaa
La laaa la laaaa


LSWOTE said:


> It's not your fault, but it is still your responsibility.  No one is going to sweep in and fix the situation.  If you are okay with no rescue, then Hallelujah! you can throw away the guilt, but if you can't live with weight gain, then it will be up to you to fix it.  The person who sent you that email ain't helping.


Absolutely true.


----------



## maybenot (May 4, 2021)

I'd blame the mirror, it's obviously distorted


----------



## jerry old (May 4, 2021)

Ah, the land of 2nd, 3rd  chances, but are no fat chances.


----------



## peramangkelder (May 5, 2021)

Now that is my kinda email


----------



## jujube (May 5, 2021)

Over the course of my life, I've lost weight many times.  That weight I lost must have been leaving a trail of cookie crumbs ala Hansel and Gretel, because it always found its way home.

Now the crumbs have come home to roost (on my hips and on my butt and on my.......) and I must deal with the consequences. 

WHY OH WHY if we can travel to Mars can't somebody invent a hot fudge sundae that has no calories???  I'm fed up with celery sticks!


----------



## Mr. Ed (May 5, 2021)

Weight Loss & Fitness 
I just received an email that said weight gain was not my fault.​I got one too that must be from the same source? You are no longer responsible for your actions?


----------

